# manual for old stanley router



## bacca12345 (Dec 25, 2011)

does anyone know where i can find a manual for a Stanley router model # 80258 or one that is similar. i do not see a way to hold the arbor while i tighten the collete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Lock for a push in button on the top side of the router , just maybe ..

====



bacca12345 said:


> does anyone know where i can find a manual for a Stanley router model # 80258 or one that is similar. i do not see a way to hold the arbor while i tighten the collete


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us, Dustin.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## bacca12345 (Dec 25, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Lock for a push in button on the top side of the router , just maybe ..
> 
> ====


i will look for that i might have missed it since i was expecting to find one one the bottom like most spindle locks. thanks for the welcomes


----------



## jguild45 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm having trouble navigating this site. I replied but I'm not confident it was sent. Anyway, the threaded collete shaft is squared off to accept a second wrench towards the motor. It's easy to spot.


----------



## jguild45 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Tightening collet on Stanley router*

The threaded shaft is squared off the accept a second wrench.


----------



## adbaizing (Jan 11, 2021)

That is what mine has. thanks


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@adbaizing this post is some five years old. Just saying.


----------

